# Poor Me!



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

The wife and daughter decided on a girls weekend away so the loaded up Preacher and headed to the Ogden Ut. ADBA show and left me here alone with the psychotic man eating kitten and nothing to do but drink beer and watch football all weekend.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ohhh nooo what ever shall you do!?!.... lol stfu i am so busy this weekend it makes my teeth hurt haha

enjoy your weekend alone hope it goes well


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

I will be busy too it's a long way from the couch to the fridge and without the dog to annoy the evil cat will focus all his attention on Me


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

haha, i will send you Mohon my evil one eyed cat they can focus on each other and maybe kira will nget a break rofl


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

You poor, poor man...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol sounds like that cat is HA you might wanna work on that lmao  , sounds like your doing the same as my man tomorrow beer n football must b hard 4 you guys


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

The BOSS is back so my bachelor weekend is over.

sounds like they had a good time and enjoyed the show

Preacher took a 2nd & 3rd and trophy for Best Red


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Congrats! LoL, the 'boss' huh?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

congrats on the winnings. sucks your bachelorhood ended so soon, though, lol. I like it when the old man calls me the Boss, lol. He knows he wears the pants in the family, but I'm in charge, haha!! J/k.. I wear the pants too (my work uniform is khaki colored pants and my uniform polo shirt), lol.


----------

